# IUI success rate question



## floofymad (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi, :flower:
We're currently on last cycle of clomid and thinking IUI might be suggested.
I've seen lots of people in the unexplained category been told to try this first, however aren't the chances of it working only about a 10% success rate?

If so, what is the point in it? Isn't that lower than trying naturally?...

Also, Why is it lower than the chances of trying naturally?...shouldn't it be higher?

Thanks
Floof


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I think its because the trying naturally rate assumes that you have no fertility problems.  If anyone could actually work out how likely I was to conceive in any natural cycle it would probably be less than 1%.  Compared to that, the 10% success rate offered by IUI was much better.


----------



## louby doo (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Floofymad
i have read on a couple of fertility sites that IUI is actually more like 30% success rate. This has something to do with the fact that after two or three years of ttc the chances of conceiving go down very low( about 3% my doc told me) IUi just brings it back to the rates of someone - dare i say- normal!
Good luck
Lou


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Ditto what the others have said and putting it another way too - those people who get to IUI usually mean that clomid, met, ttc naturally etc have failed for them making them slightly trickier customers! IUI success rates can vary enormously depending on your own situation and I've read it can be as much as 30% or higher for some people. Think about it this way for you - if the drugs stimulate your ovaries to release an egg or two (or three!) and lovely fighting fit spermies get put back in and there's no other issues for you i.e. immunology, then you've got a better chance than others, probably nearer the 30% mark than the 10% mark  

10% is just the average remember and takes into account everyone in every circumstance who's tried it. Good luck


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

reading this has just made my day   

i had wondered why it was lower than natural too. 30% sounds amazing to me


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Good good! Glad it helped   Lots of luck to you   xx


----------

